# Benching 150KG



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

I have a bet on with someone in my gym. 100 quid he says he will give me if i can bench 150kg in 15wks or less. Now here to many that weight may be easy but for me i have never really focussed strength just size. i weigh 15 t stone or just under roughly. Today i benched 130KG perfect slow rep. How should I go about increasing my bench. What methods work best?. Its not really about some cash its the challenge. Its 1 rep on 150kg so 20kgs to go lol cheers.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Doubt you will manage it naturally.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

If youve never really focused on strength and bench 130 already,20k in 15 weeks is easy money!


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Only tip i can give you is concentrate on the negative part of the rep, try a 5x5 routine few a few weeks but down very slow, always works for me thats how got up to 220kg. good luck mate


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Try a narrower grip to bring your triceps into play more.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

And add CGBP if you havent already!


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Are there any rules regarding drug use mate?


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

That'd be f*ckin hateful though, do 15 weeks test/tren and then go back to him a monster :lol:

Is it a big enough wager to cover a good 15 week cycle???


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

£100


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Tribulus will bag you 180k,NO PROBLEM! :thumbup1:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

M_at said:


> £100


Ah yes, just read again and seen that, no would be the answer to my Q then :lol:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Dsahna said:


> Tribulus will bag you 180k,NO PROBLEM! :thumbup1:


It and ZMA, 6 weeks, should see good gains!


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Does it have to be a BB bench or can you do a PL bench? if you can do a PL bench then learning to arch your back and correct your elbows will shorten the distance, and making sure you drive through your feet and shoulders will help give you more power and you'll see your max weight go up quicker


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> If youve never really focused on strength and bench 130 already,20k in 15 weeks is easy money!


Agreed, just get training for power


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

big silver back said:


> Only tip i can give you is concentrate on the negative part of the rep, try a 5x5 routine few a few weeks but down very slow, always works for me thats how got up to 220kg. good luck mate


 u beat me to it, nothing worked strength wise for me more than 5x5.


----------



## young-pup (Jan 26, 2009)

whilst watching telly put the washing machine on your back and do press ups 5 nights a week!!!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

I'll sell you a bench shirt and tell you how to use it for £50.

I'll even give you the £50 back and another £50 on top if you can't bench 150kg in it after 15 weeks 

You could just get really fat and shorten your ROM ha ha. That'd be fun but maybe not worth the money.

Also if you can do 130kg slow then you should start training faster. Heavy weights cannot be lifted slowly - you have to apply maximum speed to the bar in a 1RM.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

I think you can do it, if you have never focused on strengh and power but mainly on bodybuilding, i would say if you were to cross over to strengh and power yeah it would be possible,5x5 then 3x3 then the odd 2 rep ,save your one rep max for the day of the bet, i reckon you will do it.dont even think of feeling the muscle work you have to train diffrently slow down then blast it back up.

Thats just my tuppence worth.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Just buy a tub of anadrol, start taking it 4 weeks before the challenge, then once you've benched 150kg you'll still have some money left over from the winnings :thumb:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big silver back said:


> Only tip i can give you is concentrate on the negative part of the rep, try a 5x5 routine few a few weeks but down very slow, always works for me thats how got up to 220kg. good luck mate


lol tank. is this termed eccentric training or something a friend said it also worked wonders for him


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

T.F. said:


> That'd be f*ckin hateful though, do 15 weeks test/tren and then go back to him a monster :lol:
> 
> Is it a big enough wager to cover a good 15 week cycle???


lmfao....tempting but lack of funds and knoledge on gear and also wanting some more natty time under my belt genetic peak.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

martin brown said:


> I'll sell you a bench shirt and tell you how to use it for £50.
> 
> I'll even give you the £50 back and another £50 on top if you can't bench 150kg in it after 15 weeks
> 
> ...


lol its hard for me to do 130KG fast its heavy as fk and hard as fk maybe not for u tho lol


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

135KG done. 140KG next week. I reckon ill struggle.


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

Get training for strength 5x5 then a 3x3 and on the day 150kg 1rm you should do it.

Train heavy and low reps with close grip bench press i found this help bring my bench up


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> 135KG done. 140KG next week. I reckon ill struggle.


5x5 mate, if u keep focus on 1 rep max only i don't think u will be able to make it, do the highest u can 5x5 for 4 weeks then try your 1 rep max.


----------



## MT29 (Oct 1, 2009)

M_at said:


> Try a narrower grip to bring your triceps into play more.


Yeah i agree, start training delts and triceps a bit more/harder.


----------



## Threepwood (Nov 12, 2009)

Ill be interested in knowing how you got on


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Well Kevin Levrone started a similar challenge a few weeks ago. Attempting to add 30 kilos to his bench over a period much short than 15 weeks. Will see if I can get the info.

He planned on benching EOD but whether or not hes natural at the mo is still open to debate!


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Dont concentrate on singles mate, imo you'll never get your strength up that way its all ligament strength you got to work the muscles. This is what i do and it always bangs my strength up. First of all pick a weight you can 5x5 with quite comfy making sure your concentrating on the negetive part of the movement also then every week ad 1 rep to each set keeping the weight the same, week 1 5x5, week 2 5x6, week 3 5x7 and so on untill you reach 5x10. Once you have achieved this then se what you can do for a single, you'll be plesently suprised :thumb:


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

big silver back said:


> Dont concentrate on singles mate, imo you'll never get your strength up that way its all ligament strength you got to work the muscles. This is what i do and it always bangs my strength up. First of all pick a weight you can 5x5 with quite comfy making sure your concentrating on the negetive part of the movement also then every week ad 1 rep to each set keeping the weight the same, week 1 5x5, week 2 5x6, week 3 5x7 and so on untill you reach 5x10. Once you have achieved this then se what you can do for a single, you'll be plesently suprised :thumb:


This sounds good i am gonna try that lol.


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Mikazagreat said:


> This sounds good i am gonna try that lol.


 Trust me mate, it does the job!!! :thumb:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Not wanting to sound like a kock but 5x5 is 5 reps for 5 sets yes? just need to clarify.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Not wanting to sound like a kock but 5x5 is 5 reps for 5 sets yes? just need to clarify.


Yes


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Just wanna say thanks all you guys for the the replies. I shall try that strategy big silver back. If it works for you guys which it obv does it should work for me. Do I need to do 5x5 on everything? or just bench and cg bench? Cheers. Reps for all.


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Just wanna say thanks all you guys for the the replies. I shall try that strategy big silver back. If it works for you guys which it obv does it should work for me. Do I need to do 5x5 on everything? or just bench and cg bench? Cheers. Reps for all.


My workout was this..

Mon Shoulders Triceps

Standing military press 5x5

Upright rows 4x8

Skullcrushers 3x10

Tues Back Traps

Deadlifts 5x5

Chins 4x8

Shrugs 3x10

Thurs Chest Biceps

Bench press 5x5

Dips 4x8

Barbell carls 3x10

Fri Legs

Squats 5x5

Stiff leg deadlifts 4x8

Calf raises 3x10

Add 1 rep to every set of every exercise once a week, keep to the same weights every week dont increase weights only reps, give it a go it works great for me :thumb:


----------

